# Great weekend!



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

Just a big thank you to everyone who helps to organise and make this years Waxstock bigger and better than ever. Last years was great but this year was even better, venue was great, Top 16 entries were of a higher standard etc.

Had a really great weekend. Thanks to everyone who voted for my car (Ford Racing Puma) to be shown in the Top 16 and all those who commented and had a chat with me about it.

Some photos of mine from the weekend-









Alex


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Was nice to meet you mate


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

the puma is a credit to you had a look at it on sunday and it looks better in the flesh


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice to meet you mate. Love this puma


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top motor, it really does look well:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

It was great to see you,Ryan and your car again, I was surprised the Puma wasnt placed but the standard of all the cars was high this year, I think some feedback on what the cars where marked down on would help, so that members knew what to work on for the future but I doubt that this information will be divulged, may be worth staying close to the judges in your next Concourse event and maybe ask some questions.
I am sure some silverwear will come your way soon so keep your chin up.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ted11 said:


> It was great to see you,Ryan and your car again, I was surprised the Puma wasnt placed but the standard of all the cars was high this year, I think some feedback on what the cars where marked down on would help, so that members knew what to work on for the future but I doubt that this information will be divulged, may be worth staying close to the judges in your next Concourse event and maybe ask some questions.
> I am sure some silverwear will come your way soon so keep your chin up.


I thought we were allowed out own after the event had passes, sent an email but no reply yet as I'd like to know what's good and what's bad

Just an idea but maybe the puma was marked down because, although it's very clean etc it's had a lot of new or refurbed parts and judges look for original parts that are very clean rather than new parts etc?

Who knows! Lol


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

I loved this car. The colour and condition were really superb!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Was good to meet you mate. Your car looked stunning, a real credit to you.

I had just finished wiping my car down and noticed the mirrors under yours, properly impressed


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

BRUNBERG said:


> Was good to meet you mate. Your car looked stunning, a real credit to you.
> 
> I had just finished wiping my car down and noticed the mirrors under yours, properly impressed


Thanks for the nice comments guys!

Bruno, your car was looking epic. Can't believe you use it daily, amazingly clean considering! My mirrors take longer to clean than the car.. Bloody finger prints lol!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ted11 said:


> I think some feedback on what the cars where marked down on would help, so that members knew what to work on for the future but I doubt that this information will be divulged, may be worth staying close to the judges in your next Concourse event and maybe ask some questions.


I have all the sheets here, but with the breakdown off Waxstock and catching up on everything where Waxstock has taken priority its taking me more than a minute to go through all the sheets... Hold tight though I will get to all of the Top 16!

Cheers,


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have all the sheets here, but with the breakdown off Waxstock and catching up on everything where Waxstock has taken priority its taking me more than a minute to go through all the sheets... Hold tight though I will get to all of the Top 16!
> 
> Cheers,


Your a Gem, any info helps to prepare for the next show and as many members are from the younger generation and are scratching their heads asking " what do I do to my car next" the info will start them in the right direction to building their ultimate dream car.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I know one thing for next time - open my bloody doors


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

My favourite car at the show. 

May not be as fancy as the others but on a detailing scale is was a clear winner. 

Unbelievable clean. Everywhere.


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> My favourite car at the show.
> 
> May not be as fancy as the others but on a detailing scale is was a clear winner.
> 
> Unbelievable clean. Everywhere.


Cheers Rascal! All the top 16 cars were excellent. The winning 3 were what I picked in my head, excluding my own of course lol


----------

